# Why I hate Disney



## Mike (Apr 6, 2005)

Did anyone else see "The Black Cauldron"?

AAAAAAAARRRRRGHHHHHH

How could they do that to Lloyd Alexander's books? HOW?! It's nothing like the originals. WHY WHY WHY?!

God this adaptation stinks.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 6, 2005)

*Reasons I hate Disney:*
Michael Eisner
Nazism
Theme Parks
Tim Allen
Cuba Gooding Jr
Matthew Broderick
The Little Mermaid
The Lion King II
The Lion King 1 1/2
National Treasure
Sleeping Beauty
The Parent Trap
A Bug's Life
Pocahontas
The Fox And The Hound
101 Dalmations (all film versions)
James And The Giant Peach
Brother Bear
Hercules
Hunchback of Notre Dame
Lilo And Stitch
The Princess Diaries
Freaky Friday
The 6th Sense
Dinosaur
Evita
George of the Jungle 1 and 2
The Jungle Book 2
Annie
Pearl Harbor
Return To Never Land
Hook
The Horse Whisperer
All Spy Kids movies
All Honey I Shrunk/Blew Up/Mangled Something movies
Lady And The Tramp II
Mighty Joe Young
Remember The Titans
Kim Possible
The Santa Clause I and II
The Country Bears
Homeward Bound
Desperate Housewives
Inspector Gadget
Nightmare Before Christmas
Eddie Murphy
Mission To Mars
High Fidelity
Power Rangers
Various incarnations of The Nutty Proffessor

*Reasons I Love Disney*
Aladdin
Robin Hood
Peter Pan
Alice In Wonderland
Mary Poppins
Beauty And The Beast
The Lion King
Dumbo
Bambi
Finding Nemo
Dogma
The Sword In The Stone
The Jungle Book
Bedknobs And Broomsticks
Pirates Of The Caribbean
Toy Story
Toy Story II
Monsters Inc
The Incredibles
The Rescuers (etc)
Lady And The Tramp
Mulan
Snow White
Fantasia
Pinocchio
Flight Of The Navigator
The Aristocats
Anastasia
101 Dalmations (cartoon version)
The Emperor's New Groove
Tarzan
Muppet Treasure Island
A Muppet Christmas Carol
Jim Henson in general
Cinderella
Basil The Great Mouse Detective
Winnie The_r_ Pooh (excluding recent movies)
Tron
Atlantis - The Lost Empire
Flubber
Treasure Planet
Shanghai Noon I and II
Hero
Crimson Tide
The Rock
The King And I

I think they deserve to live...


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Apr 6, 2005)

just remember they are remakeing the COn move;s in a few mothes


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 6, 2005)

Reasons why I hate Disney:

They're there. What is there not to hate? (sorry Hammersmith)

Why I ESPECIALLY hate Disney:
Finding Nemo
Toy Story I and II (maybe that's just because I had to watch them both every single week for six months...)
The Princess Diaries
Spy Kids
Desperate Housewives
Peter Pan
Atlantis
Freaky Friday
Lindsay Lohan
Hilary Duff
Power Rangers

Forgivable Disney Movies:
Remember the Titans
Pearl harbor (not at all my kind of movie, but not too horrible)
Pirates of the Caribbean
Mulan
Monsters Inc
Shanghai Noon
Shanghai Knights
Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Raithnait (Apr 7, 2005)

Reason to hate Disney- 
they mutilated me in the live-action Robin Hood.

Reason not to hate Disney- 
the didn't mutilate me in the cartoon Robin Hood.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 7, 2005)

Disney doesn't actually make the Pixar films, they just distribute them. Pixar itself is actually run by Apple, which is why it's awesome


----------



## arisen pheonix (Apr 8, 2005)

I believe you are all unjustly prosecuting(sp?) the Disney legacy. And over what? A few movies that you didn't find enjoyable? Actors you did not like? I think you are all forgetting what Disney has given us. The dream that became the legend. I am not saying that those that are now in charge of the franchise havent made some mistakes. But i think that they are forgivable in light of the beauty disney made. Your critisizing the work of one man who took nothing and made magic. Yes i know he is dead but his spirit is still there even if we are not so quick to see it. 

Yes I know they have put out some really bad stuff. but come on people. Is that really reason to _hate_ Disney? I do not like the many of DaVinci's works but that does not me I do not consider him a master or admire him any less. Do not dismiss things simply because you do not like them find respect for their advances for the barriers they break. Come on people think about it.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 9, 2005)

How can you all hate the wonderful people who give us: 


ESPN


----------



## Mike (Apr 14, 2005)

> believe you are all unjustly prosecuting(sp?) the Disney legacy. And over what? A few movies that you didn't find enjoyable? Actors you did not like? I think you are all forgetting what Disney has given us. The dream that became the legend. I am not saying that those that are now in charge of the franchise havent made some mistakes. But i think that they are forgivable in light of the beauty disney made. Your critisizing the work of one man who took nothing and made magic. Yes i know he is dead but his spirit is still there even if we are not so quick to see it.
> 
> Yes I know they have put out some really bad stuff. but come on people. Is that really reason to _hate_ Disney? I do not like the many of DaVinci's works but that does not me I do not consider him a master or admire him any less. Do not dismiss things simply because you do not like them find respect for their advances for the barriers they break. Come on people think about it.




Maybe I should clarify that I love Disney movies from the _Walt Disney_ era. But afterwards...well...let's just say I'll stick with Ralph Bakshi.

But the intention of this thread was to talk about "The Black cauldron", and I wanted an attention-grabbing title. I don't actually _hate_ the Disney Company, some of the stuff they turn out is actually quite good.

However, I did severely loathe "The Black Cauldron" the worst adaptation of a book ever made.


----------



## Phenix (Apr 15, 2005)

that's so true, proboly the worst misstake disney's ever done. but other than that one film there really ain't much to complain about...alteast not about the old movies, these new computer animated **** is a whole diffrent story though, one that i will not take up here(would break the none swearing rule)


----------

